# Pygmy Doe Ate Oyster Shell!! Is That Bad?? HELP!



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 5, 2012)

I had rough oyster shell out for my chickens (the chunkier type, not powder) and one (or more) of my pygmy does seem to have ate it all!! There was a good 2 cups out.

Is that bad?? Do I need to call a vet? They all seem ok, but Im worried the chunks will cut them on the inside or something. One doe is pregnant (due in a few weeks) the other is weaning her kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2012)

I would just watch them closely as long as they are acting normal.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would just watch them closely as long as they are acting normal.


X2


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 5, 2012)

Everyone seems fine tonight. No weird behavior, appetites still good, no one seems to be 'off' in any way. I will keep an eye on them for a few more days.


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say that you need to be supplementing them with something high in calcium...like alfalfa hay / pellets.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I would say that you need to be supplementing them with something high in calcium...like alfalfa hay / pellets.


Are you saying you think the goats ate it becaus they need the calcium in the oyster shell?

I don't think it would hurt them, but I'm not sure


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

RamblingCowgirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what I'm saying.  IF they ate 2 cups worth then I would bet that they are deficient in calcium.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> RamblingCowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To bad people don't tend to crave what they need as much as animals do


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

RamblingCowgirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually we do...we just often don't recognize / understand the signs.  Cravings are actually the body's way of saying that you need something specific...you just have to solve the mystery of what.   For example:  I'm severely Vit. D deficient.  When my Vit. D level drops dramatically low I tend to crave store bought (fortified) cow's milk.  I originally thought that I must be calcium deficient but when I had a vitamin / mineral panel done my Dr. said that it was the fortified vitamin D that I was craving.  Now I have to take supplements for it but occasionally still develop cravings for store bought milk....when I do I just take a extra thousand or two units of Vit. D.

eta:  There's actually a lot that we can learn about our own health by observing the animals around us.  There are times that I think vets are a little "closer" to the cusp of something than human doctors that I'd almost rather see a vet for my troubles than an MD


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess it could be calcium defieciency of the new doe with her kid, that would make sense- I just got the doe and her kid 2 days ago from a lady who had only had them for about a week. That lady was only feeding them grass hay- she admitted to not knowing much about goats. The doe and her baby are/look pretty healthy and baby is a chunky one for sure. Mommas coat is wonderfully thick and soft. I think they were well cared for where ever they originated from.

I think it was the mom doe since my pregnant doe has been able to access the oyster shell, but she never disturbed it that I am aware of (I check it daily, its for my chickens).

I wormed and CDT vaccinated the new goats the day after they got here.

I feed 50/50 alfalfa/orchard grass mix and keep it full, have minerals available, fresh water always, and also feed the nursing doe and pregnant doe goat chow everyday- each get 1 cup in the AM and 1 cup in the PM.

I suppose she could be needing more calcium, but isnt there a health problem that can occur in a goat that has recently kidded if they get too much calcium? Baby doe is about 2 to 2 and 1/2 months old.


----------

